# 2 new baits



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

finished these the other day.
the smallmouth is 6", slow sinking. the striped bass is 7", slow sinking.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

JR, it's guys like you Tigger, Etch and Vince that keep my inferiority complex alive and well!

Kudos for your work!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jr those look fantastic. I really really really love that striped bass.

John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Once again great baits. How much time do you put into painting one of these.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am the proud owner of one of jrhopkins swimbaits...Looks fantastic in person as well.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Man that is truly some tallent!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are FANTASTIC looking baits !!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice baits jr.....love the striper.

Rod


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> Once again great baits. How much time do you put into painting one of these.


paint time varies depending on the species. these two were approx. 1-2 hours each .


----------

